# Foot Care



## cagomez (20 Feb 2002)

I am inviting everybody to post any tips that they might have regarding proper foot care. Some of the tricks I have heard over the years are wearing, two pairs of socks, soaking your boots to break them in, and panty hose (never tried it). If anybody has any other ideas I would love to hear them.


----------



## Yard Ape (20 Feb 2002)

Try using foot powder.  Change you socks when they are wet, bring extra pairs of socks to the field (you can never have to many),and don‘t be affraid to use those clumsy rubber over-boots to keep your boots dry.


----------



## rceme_rat (20 Feb 2002)

Some people prefer moleskin, but I‘ve found it just makes things worse if it gets wet.  Surgical tape is great if you can get it on the blister-prone points without wrinkling it.

  Better yet, hitch a ride on a jeep or tank -- why walk into battle when you can ride?


----------



## Sharpey (20 Feb 2002)

Good ‘ol silicone on the Mark II Cadillacs. Mind you, to this day I am not convinced that it is very effective. I‘ve tried plastic bags over the socks, not a good idea!  I found that out the hard way back in my recruit days!   
 Gortex or Polyproylene socks I find quite usefull for those wonderfull ex‘s in Mudford. And yes, I‘ve even tried electric socks!


----------



## Art Johnson (20 Feb 2002)

Try turning your socks inside out during a rest. Next rest change them from one foot to the other.


----------



## cagomez (20 Feb 2002)

Has anybody tried pantyhose, the ankle high type, saw it suggested on several backpacking webpages and some old books. Just curious.

PS No I do not have some kind of sick fetish !


----------



## Yard Ape (20 Feb 2002)

Which webpages?


----------



## rceme_rat (20 Feb 2002)

I use the two sock system, cotton under wool, but with all the high-tech stuff, you‘ll probably find something better -- like a good wicking sock from Mountain Equipment Co-op.  (Cotton isn‘t much good when it gets wet).


----------



## cagomez (20 Feb 2002)

Forgot the web address of where I saw it, was just blindly surfing when I stumbled on it. I do have an issue of Maxim that mentioned stockings for backpackers. Not the most trusted magazine but its dam entertaining. They stated it was an old army secret for years. As for socks, I use to go with cotton under the issued wool but was told that cotton was the last thing you would want on your feet, especially when wet. Instead I just went out and bought higher quality wool socks that wont loose there shape or turn into lint balls. So far hasnt failed me. Apparently there is going to be a sock "system" for clothe the soldier but Im not holding my breath. Another big thing that helps is breaking in the current issue cbt boots. Soak them in water for a bit, then fill it with warm water and wear around the house, then let dry for a day or so, apply silicone (I use the issue stuff) then polish. Messy and looks stupid but it breaks the leather in really fast, it flexes more and they dont have that stupid "new" dull shine on them. Was sized a few months ago for the new issue gortex boots but yet to receive them, again not holding my breath. For the brief period I had them on they felt really comfortable, they seemed really well insulated. Not sure if I would want gortex on my feet though. Despit the whole "breathable" technology behind them, I was warned by several NCO‘s that they actually dont let moisture out, water and sweat. But I have yet to try them out myself and Im to cheap to buy $40 gortex socks. So its just plain wool and foot powder for me thanks. 

Again if anybody has any tips for toughening the feet or for just keeping them more comfortable Id be happy to hear them


----------



## bender (20 Feb 2002)

Try buying some epson salt and put a nice handful in a bucket of water and soak your feet in that for ahwile.  You can the epson salt at shoppers drug mart or any places like that.


----------



## Spr Earl (20 Feb 2002)

I have tried all sort‘s over the year‘s and still the best as stated above is a good pair of cotton and woolen sock‘s that FIT same goes for your BOOT‘S.  LOAD‘S of foot powder in both pair‘s of sock‘s and the boot‘s,also an old infantry  trick ,on a long march don‘t tuck you pant‘s into your boot‘ s as this let‘s out the heat.

 Also there is a way to lace your boot‘s up,right were the verticle meet‘s the horizontal part of the boot don‘t lace across go up and it give‘s more room were your leg meet‘s the foot and let‘s heat out.

 The major cause of blister‘s is heat,sweat,and lose sock‘s and boot‘s or if you are unfortunate ****y feet.     

 On the last 13K ruck I only had a blood blister under the toe nail (my own fault did not trim first)lost the nail and that‘s the first foot problem I have had in a few year‘s but I can‘t say much for the old frame.    :crybaby:       



 Hope this help‘s,and yes we Sapper‘s do practice the trade of the Queen of Battle (Infanteer)


----------



## Doug VT (20 Feb 2002)

There is a sock system for the Clothe the Soldier.  When I did the trials on the new style boots the socks came with them.  When whe finally got issued the new boots in October, the socks came with them also.  There are thin black cool-max liner socks, regular OD wool socks and heavy duty grey wool socks.  You are supposed to receive four pairs of each.  It‘s not a bad system, the liner socks are nice.  Boots are definitly better.


----------



## McG (20 Feb 2002)

I found the Gortex socks useless for anything more than wet grass and parking lot puddles.  The moment you find you have to work in a swamp, wade through a creek, or actually get down into the muck, the water pours into to top of the sock.  Until you get a chance to air your feet, they will each be drowning in thier own custom pools.

The best option is plenty of good, well fitting socks and (if packing space and foot size allow) even extra boots.


----------



## echo (21 Feb 2002)

somethin that‘s helped me for at least 4-5 years of camping/hiking/survival weeks.

a thin polyester sock,not unlike that of the socks
you can get at wal-mart for "semiformal occasions", worn on the inside and regular socks over them.(i recomend wool for winter tho).
the polyester keeps your foot from rubbing against the cotton/wool an forming masively disgusting open wounds on your foot (my friend learned the hard way...."there IS no pain!! aarG!!!" lol)
it works for me,try an out an see for yourself.


----------



## cagomez (21 Feb 2002)

From a well known backpacking magazine:

1. Insist on a good fit. Look for boots with a snug heel cup, a secure arch, and plenty of wiggle room in the toes. Heels shouldn‘t move more than 1/4 inch as you stride about the store. Be sure toes don‘t bump into the fronts of the boots on descents. 

2. Wear trim-fitting socks. Socks should hug feet, not sag or bunch. Never wear cotton socks or socks with bulky seams. Wool is the material of choice for cold-footed hikers, but hot-foots would do better with synthetic blends. 

3. Break in boots slowly and completely. Wear them around the house and town, gradually working up to all day. Break-in time depends on the stiffness of the boot. Lightweight boots can be tamed in days, but all-leather mountain boots need weeks of wear. 

4. Nip "hot spots" in the bud. The instant you feel one, slap on moleskin, duct tape, or petroleum jelly to reduce friction. Have a professional boot fitter soften and/or stretch areas in your boots causing hot spots. 

5. Minimize foot movement inside your boots by using a better lacing technique or inserting a different footbed. The less your feet slide forward and back, the better. A contoured footbed will do the job also. 

6. Keep feet dry. 

7. Keep feet clean. At the end of the day, scrub them with clean water, and don‘t forget between the toes.


----------



## cagomez (22 Feb 2002)

In my recent ongoing search for proper foot care, Ive done several things. I ve searched some webpages, took a brief read through a few hiking and backpacking magazines, and even checked out a few highspeed camping supply and athletics stores checking for anydeals on good socks. Lo and behold, what do I find when I show up at my armoury. A brand new issue of the new gortex wet weather boots plus the new sock system and CADPAT bush hat !!! YOu wouldnt believe the look and my face when they told me to head to the QM ! Ill tell ya it was one ****  of a moral booster !So today Im gonna do nothing put think about things like the PARA ver of the C9, LBV, and CADPAT combats and see what happens when I show up again    

For the few hours I have broken in the boot it has been pretty comfortable, abit hot but they are insulated. The best thing about them is the highspeed lacing, you no longer have to unlace half the boot to get them off and on anymore. Sock system consists of several pairs of liners (some thin synthetic blend of material) and several pairs of OD green temperate socks. I still have to field them and break them in so Ill put in a few more cents when thats done. So far I am impressed, the boonie hat rocks ! For anybody else that has received the new issue boots I would love to hear your comments, Ill sahre mine once I properly break them in.   

PS Maybe it might be safe to change the term to "black humvees", do they still even make cadillacs ?


----------



## Doug VT (22 Feb 2002)

The new boots are good, that‘s for sure.  Definitly better than the trial boots, and light years ahead of the hockey pucks.  I did a 30k ruck march with 80 lbs+ of kit in mid November(not many pers on the march chose to take a chance on the new boots)  I got a couple blisters in new places, but they wern‘t that bad and it‘s been smooth sailing since.  When we did the trials they asked us what we would prefer in a temperate/warm weather boot, which we will hopefully have by the summer.  We wanted something like the desert boot, with some mods, of course.  But keep the brown, or even green, because black boots arn‘t really a great colour for the field.  We‘ve now been told to expect something like the wet weather boot with no insulation and maybe mesh fabric sides...we‘ll see...


----------



## cagomez (25 Feb 2002)

Just got off an ex and had a good oppourtunity to try out the new wet weather boots. Had our winter tents bived up in a tree line/ frozen swamp, some ankle deep snow in some areas. Couldnt believe it, at no time were my feet ever wet or cold or even felt sweaty!! Im talking about OP duty in the snow,  dragging toboggans and about 10km route marches all together. Felt the new liners and socks were doing there job quite well. The insoles were nice and soft too. Oner troop actually claims seeing steam generate from his feet. Developed a few hot spots after we would halt but this monday morning I dont have the traditional "endex limp". Would like to put the boots through a few temperate climate Ex‘s, a ruck march or two, and maybe a good soggy patrol to get them wet before I put in a final opinion but so fa Im really impressed. Just got to figure out how to properly use that tin of issued polish. Supposedly its the only stuff were suppose to use so we dont  ruin them.

PS Dear taxpayer, thanks for the new boots !!!


----------



## ender (5 Mar 2002)

Somebody messed up my boot size so my new boots are about 5 sizes too big.  Ah well.

Breaking in combat boots is less about the boot than about your feet.  If you are not used to wearing oots you are going to get some nasty blisters.  Better to get them before you go on course than during, ‘cause it‘s no fun having to limp your way through course.  (belive me I know)  Go on some ruck marches on your own before course starts.

I‘ve tried wearing "panty hose" socks under my issue socks and it works pretty well.  Any kind of slippery inner sock will do.  It helps alot with blisters.  The new issue socks work on this principle.

Make sure you bring some kind of antisepctic with you on course.  You will probably end up doing surgery on your own blisters.  Sometimes the medics will issue you second skin, but in my experince that just makes your feet softer and they don‘t get better.  You basically learn how to deal with these things through painfull experience.

Then again, some people have really tough feet and never have any problems with them.  Hope you‘re one of those.  Good luck.


----------

